# Feminine Scents?



## lngrid (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm an utterly newbie soaper but I wanted to make a soap that acted a certain way so I've been making up my own recipes. 

I've not ventured into scents yet because I didn't want to waste the money while I was making my own recipe and process (and mistakes). I'm getting ready to think about scents now. I've been reading a LOT about perfumery. I've been looking at essential oils and fragrance oils. During a discussion of White Shoulders perfume someone posted that he missed floral scents on women. He said he was tired of women who smelled like herbs, spices and Jamba Juice flavors.

Are you finding this among your friends or customers? Does it seem to vary by age? I find I tend to like scents, not by decade, but by how they smell on me so I like brands that were introduced anytime from the 1920s to now.


----------



## honor435 (Mar 22, 2010)

well soap scent dosnt stay on, but I find that oatmeal milk and honey is popular, also orange chili pepper, musk scents, not too many florals. There are SO many to chose from, look at wsp(no shipping on fos)m bertsheaven scent, natures garden, peakcandle.com, some of the sites have info on what is popular right now.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 22, 2010)

I am not a big floral person. I do enjoy vanilla lavender which is always very popular. I also like lilac which is very nostalgic as is violet.


----------



## lngrid (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks so much for your input. I was worried that I've been out of touch with what's going on in scents. I haven't shopped for perfume in over a decade. I cruise Bath and Body Works regularly, but there are so many different scents out there. My friends like the way my soap makes my skin glossy and soft, but when I ask them what they want in a scent they have difficulty putting it into words.


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 22, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I am not a big floral person. I do enjoy vanilla lavender which is always very popular. I also like lilac which is very nostalgic as is violet.



Oh, I just love lilac! I like jasmin too.


----------



## Mandarin (Mar 22, 2010)

Vanilla is always a good scent, as is Oatmeal, Milk and Honey. I am a floral person and I love fresh smelling ones- freesia, water lily, wisteria.  I also love rose as long as it is a fresh rose- not victorian.  Have you thought about some citrus type scents? Those appeal to everyone I think.


----------



## lngrid (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you so much for chiming in. I'm grateful for anyone's else's input. I began to realize I had drifted of into my own little world, as far as perfume goes. Hearing from you all makes me feel more connected to today's world. Please add your two cents worth (again) if you feel like it.

I need to visit the perfume counter at Macy's....


Good Lord, I sound like I'm ready for a walker!


----------



## lauramw71 (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm not big on florals either.  but I really LOVE jasmine!  And it mixes sooo well with other fragrances.
But my absolute favorite feminine for lotions and soap and perfumes are Amazing Grace and Pure Grace.  They are both such clean, light scents.  Not overpowering by any means.  I can't stop smelling myself when I wear these.  LOL


----------



## lngrid (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear what people like. I'm a light floral person myself, but I get the most compliments when I'm wearing something anchored by oakmoss and patchouli. I had a lavender/tea tree/patchouli mix on my hands Friday and my best friend kept following me around the museum we were visiting, taking huge sniffs of the air. ROFL


----------

